# Help! Need Stock Bios for PNY 1060 VCGGTX10606PB-SF



## arc1880 (Sep 21, 2019)

I just recently bought a mining GTX 1060 6GB single fan variant. VCGGTX10606PB-SF

TechPower doesn’t have the bios.

I believe it was modded for mining and device manager gets a code 43. But GPUZ can’t detect memory speeds and etc.


----------

